# Ruger carbine in 44mag.???



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello all, 

I have been considering a Ruger carbine in 44 mag. for deer hunting and am trying to get some input from those that may have some 1st hand knowledge on them. 
Questions I have are about accuracy, reliability and average range/distance for accurate shooting.
I've done some research and read reviews which all seem to be good. Especially when using the 'hard' jacketed 240grn bullet. I also understand the rifle is no longer made. 
Your help would be greatly appreciated.
fastwater


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Are you talking about the Ruger M77/44?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

kparrott154 said:


> Are you talking about the Ruger M77/44?


The one I'm looking at is the semi auto carbine model which resembles the Ruger 10/22.

Isn't the M77/44 the bolt action model?


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I just bought one at estate sale, have not shot it, needs a GOOD cleaning.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah the M77/44 is bolt action. If the semi auto shoots anything like the M77 you won't be disappointed. At 50 yards shooting Federal American Eagle ammo I can get 4 shot groups touching. 

Good luck finding one, if you can't find one don't over look the M77


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

The 99/44 is what the OP is talking about. The generation 2 was reintroduced in 2000. It was discontinued in 2006. Ruger did away with them due to high cost to manufacture coupled with low demand. Of course this was before the pcr rage started. If you can find one in good condition you can expect to pay around 1000-1300 for one. There has been talk that they might come back but that is just talk so far. 

With a good round yours can set your zero at 100 yards. You can expect 1.5" 4 shot groups. At 150 yards you will have 5-6" of drop at that range.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks guys. 

I will surely not overlook the M77 if the one I'm dealing on falls through.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The original Ruger that looked like a 10/22 was not a 99/44, it was first dubbed a 44 Deer Stalker until
Ithaca sue Ruger to stop using the name. After that it was Ruger 44 Carbine. Gas operated, tubular
magazine, walnut stocks( in several styles). Limitation to fire jacketed ammo only, as not to plug gas
port with lead/ residue. Early models had blued steel receivers, later models had aluminum recievers.
Drilled and tapped for scope mounts. It is a very dependable and accurate little carbine. I had the misfortune
of selling my last one a couple months before Ohio announced the rifle deer season. All the ones I have seen
lately have been in $700-$1000 range. Shot 240gr Hornaday XTPs. /22.5 gr of H2400. Sighted at 60yds it
would shoot 1 1/4" to 1 1/2" groups, had K3x scope on it.

 *View First Unread* 
Thread Tools







Search this Thread







Rate Thread







Display Mode


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Drm50 said:


> The original Ruger that looked like a 10/22 was not a 99/44, it was first dubbed a 44 Deer Stalker until
> Ithaca sue Ruger to stop using the name. After that it was Ruger 44 Carbine. Gas operated, tubular
> magazine, walnut stocks( in several styles). Limitation to fire jacketed ammo only, as not to plug gas
> port with lead/ residue. Early models had blued steel receivers, later models had aluminum recievers.
> ...


A lot of valuable info Drm50. I am finding price ranges about the same. 
Thanks


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I believe Ruger sold it as the "Deer Field Carbine" as well. It changed names several times as well as the design of the reciever. My dad has one that he bought new many years ago. It has been a safe queen for 40 years. The 99/44 was a lever action. The 77/44 with the wood stock sure is pretty. I've been tempted to buy one. I just wish some one would make a bolt action in .444 Marlin.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a 1972 semi auto I bought for my daughter to hunt with, loaded with a stiff 240 gr jhp ammo it shoots great at 100 yds with mild recoil. I tried some 200 gr ammo and it wouldn't always cycle the gun properly. The only advantage of the newer made model is it has a detachable magazine.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Again, the Deer Field is not same gun as OP has inquired about. Completely different design, kind of a para
military type. Was not well received by public & if your old man has had one for 40 yrs. it's not a Deer Field,
they haven't been around that long.
Ruger 44 magnum long guns: Deer Stalker (Ruger 44 Carbine)
Ruger #3 single- shot
Ruger 99/44. Lever action
Deer Field carbine
77/44
It has been rumored that some #1s were made up custom, in 44 mag. Hank Williams Jr. Has one I believe.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

The Ruger 96/44 is the lever action version.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Flathead is right, I thought Deer Field model had a PC designation. I had a Deer Field, 99/44, that I took on
trade,never shot it before offing it. The lever action Rugers I have never owned or shot. The quality of Rugers
has fallen to point I have lost interest in their newer models. Since Bill Ruger's death there has been a big
change in quality of Rugers. The Holy Grail of the Ruger 44 Carbine would be finding a original, stamped
Deer Stalker. This is the big dollar collector piece.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

DMR,
Was 'Deer Stalker' stamped in the bbl.?

Soaking all this valuable info. up.

Thanks again fella's


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Drm50 said:


> Again, the Deer Field is not same gun as OP has inquired about. Completely different design, kind of a para
> military type. Was not well received by public & if your old man has had one for 40 yrs. it's not a Deer Field,
> they haven't been around that long.
> Ruger 44 magnum long guns: Deer Stalker (Ruger 44 Carbine)
> ...


I worded that poorly. He does not have the Deer Field model. From what I recall the Deer Field had a shroud over part of the reciever/barrel assembly that is similar to the Mini 14. My dads rifle does not have that shroud. And the 96/44 does sound correct.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Just had to check mine and it a Deerfield.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Doing some research, it seems both the deerstalker and Deerfield were subject to the stock cracking either on top of the stock right behind where the receiver starts or on the deerstalker where on the bottom just ahead of where the cartridges are shoved in.
Some suggested removing the receiver and inlaying a fiberglass bed in the top of the stock where the back of the receiver rests as to strengthen that area before it cracks.

Anyone had any issue's with this?


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

no problems with mine in the last 25 yrs.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bruce said:


> no problems with mine in the last 25 yrs.


Thanks Bruce.

One article I read said to make sure and keep the stock 'through bolt' tight to prevent stock cracks. I've not yet looked at a parts diagram or manual but am assuming bolt is accessed by taking off butt plate.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have fired hundreds of rounds through the original Ruger 44 Carbine, without any stock cracking. If stock
bolt came lose on any gun it would cause stock to crack with continued use. The stock bolt doesn't screw onto
action. Stock bolt screws into a kind of hook breech deal, like Hawkin style muzzle loader. The action and 
barrel are held at about 15% angle and pivoted down to resting position. See Pic of stock bolt & hook breech.
The only reason I have these parts is from one I bought that was in the trunk of bad wreck good only as parts
gun. The original model was well built and accurate. Trouble free with reasonable care and jacketed ammo.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Drm50-do you ever come across any lever guns In 444 Marlin?
Fastwater-what turned you on about this rifle?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Run into 3 or 4 a year. Last couple years since Ohio rifle season price has jumped to $700 range. I bought one
new when they 1 st came out, liked my 45/70 better. Both way to much gun for deer. Bought 375 Marlin this
year and found I don't like it either. Wish I had kept Ruger#3 in 375 that I had. I like the 375 & 444 cartridges,
and the Marlin rifles are good accurate guns. I'm just to lazy to tote them around the woods. I never know what
will show up from day to day, I am constantly dealing. At the right price I buy anything.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

supercanoe said:


> Drm50-do you ever come across any lever guns In 444 Marlin?
> Fastwater-what turned you on about this rifle?


Just something different to hunt with mostly. And like Drm50 stated, thought this rifle would be light in the brush...and I'm lazy too.
Also have done a lot of hunting with a 44 pistol and do a lot of loading. So I have my dies and components to roll my own for a long time which eliminates me having to buy ammo. Hey...I guess that makes me lazy and cheap 
Thanks for the update on the stock bolt Dr


----------

